# Rouge river. Blossom bar



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Central oregon crew said:


> If some passengers are worried about going thru blossom bar is it possible to walk around it. How and where.


Easy to walk. Pull ashore on the right. Scramble up the hill to the trail. Hike until you can get down to the river below Blossom or keep walking until you get to Paradise Lodge.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

It's currently at a pretty easy level. It looks a little more intimidating, but all of the passages are wider and more forgiving. But yes, at the scout rocks you kind find a trail on river right and follow it down. I like to stop in the pocket eddy river left and stop all downstream progress and start a good ferry to the right when I pull out. I don't have to put my all into it and I typically have my stern a couple feet from the big boulder right above the picket fence. Keep your game face on once you slip through the slot and get around VW rock. It is much easier to go down the left side of VW rock.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

What Learch said.

My opinion, this is more of a finesse run than power. Take it easy and plan your moves ahead of time. 

That pocket eddy on river left is key to setup for a easy run. Gives you time to take a look from a different angle than the scout. Set up your boat ferry angle and have fun. On my runs there has been a micro eddy just below the river right entrance rocks of the entry chute. Put your stern in that little eddy and the current (maybe a little help from you) will set you up for the entry line behind Witches Hat.

A classic rapid on a classic river.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

At 3600cfs , on the Grants Pass guage, I purposely dropped over the picket fence. If the leval holds, it should be under water. Just keep your down stream oar out of the water if you hit it at an angle. If it hits a rock under the water, it can catapult you right out of the raft.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

When you pull out to scout Blossom Bar, if anybody still wants to walk around it, they should head up to the trail. they will have to climb over or through several boulders. Be careful of rattle snakes as I have seen a couple in this area during the summer. You can head down the trail a little ways and you will come to a hikers campsite on the left. You can drop down to the river on the down river side of the camp. It's a little more boulder hopping again. You will come out at a big eddy right above Devils Staircase. Or, you can stay on the trail for about half mile further and North Gleason will be on the left. No boulder hopping to get to the river here., just a rather steep beach of little round rocks.


----------



## Central oregon crew (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info everybody. Can t wait to get down there


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

When we do Kid trips we have them walk to Paradise and bribe them with ice cream or hot coco. You can refill water there too.


----------

